# Cold front



## stak45dx1 (Jun 21, 2011)

I'm lookin to get out on the water tomorrow for a real fishin trip, haven't gone all out in a few weeks. Anyone have any thoughts on dealing with the 40 deg drop?


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

Wondering the same

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## bgrapala (Nov 1, 2008)

Look for submerged points, secondary points, and structure. Throw jigs and/or tubes as close into the thick of it you can. I caught 3 healthy girls today doing this. Cold front, schmold front.


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

Cold front, schmold front? Sorry... but I can't agree with that. It's been my experience that the severity of a cold front, and the time of year have a lot to do with the affect it will have on bass fishing. If the front is severe enough to knock the water temperature down (and this one will) it's going to affect fishing. Especially this time of year. The fishing is already tough because fish are in some phase of the spawn. Couple that with probably a 3 or 4 degree drop in water temperature when all said and done, and it's going to be tough until water temperatures get back up. You'll still be able to catch buck bass that are guarding nests or fry, but the big girls are gonna be tough to coax into a bite. My guess is bgrapala was able to get the 3 healthy ones he referenced because there was still cloud cover. Now that the high skies and wind have set in, it's a different story.

I'll agree with a little of what he said. Look for thick cover, but I wouldn't fish close to it.... I'd fish in it. It's been my experience that bass get inside cover and you practically have to hit them on the head with a bait, to get a bite. I've never had much success with lures they have to chase. If it were me, I'd find a place I know holds fish, and fish it slow and methodical. I definitely wouldn't be running and gunning for the next couple of days.


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

Bassbme said:


> Cold front, schmold front? Sorry... but I can't agree with that. It's been my experience that the severity of a cold front, and the time of year have a lot to do with the affect it will have on bass fishing. If the front is severe enough to knock the water temperature down (and this one will) it's going to affect fishing. Especially this time of year. The fishing is already tough because fish are in some phase of the spawn. Couple that with probably a 3 or 4 degree drop in water temperature when all said and done, and it's going to be tough until water temperatures get back up. You'll still be able to catch buck bass that are guarding nests or fry, but the big girls are gonna be tough to coax into a bite. My guess is bgrapala was able to get the 3 healthy ones he referenced because there was still cloud cover. Now that the high skies and wind have set in, it's a different story.
> 
> I'll agree with a little of what he said. Look for thick cover, but I wouldn't fish close to it.... I'd fish in it. It's been my experience that bass get inside cover and you practically have to hit them on the head with a bait, to get a bite. I've never had much success with lures they have to chase. If it were me, I'd find a place I know holds fish, and fish it slow and methodical. I definitely wouldn't be running and gunning for the next couple of days.


Wow Debbie Downer Im still going out go get em boys

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

fredg53 said:


> Wow Debbie Downer Im still going out go get em boys
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Not Debbie Downer at all. Just saying what my experience has been with this bad of a cold front and in this phase of the bass' life cycle. I'd still go out fishing, I just wouldn't expect fast and furious action. If it were the end of June and into July and August, I'd feel differently because my experience has been that once bass get into their summer patterns, cold fronts don't affect fishing as much, if at all. But everyone's experiences are different.


----------



## mo65 (Aug 5, 2011)

I was going to post something very similar to what Bassbme posted...but figured I'd get lambasted again...and chickened out.  Fishing in a front such as this is tough...and if a guy gets three lunkers on a day like today...he should post them here...and shut us up.


----------



## stak45dx1 (Jun 21, 2011)

just got home, first time since early april I didn't get a 4+ pound fish... nearly got skunked if not for the tiny bass I cranked up. got blown all over mogadore. spent most of my time trying to control the boat instead of fishing, almost fell in a couple times... I knew it'd be tough but had to give it a shot anyway.


----------



## mo65 (Aug 5, 2011)

Sounds like a very typical cold front day...but at least you beat that skunk!
:Banane35:


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

My Son and I went to a local pond the other night, things were pretty slow, caught a few on 7" worms fished slow, biggest was roughly 2lbs.


----------

